
Caradoc – a PDF parser and validator written in OCaml - ingve
https://github.com/ANSSI-FR/caradoc
======
munin
for some context, this was released by ANSSI, which as far as I can tell is a
French government communications and computer security organization. They've
done a lot of interesting work with security and OCaml as well:
[http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/agence/publication/lafosec-
securite-e...](http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/agence/publication/lafosec-securite-et-
langages-fonctionnels/)

------
lindig
There is another tool written in OCaml that parses and, in addition,
manipulates PDF files: [https://github.com/johnwhitington/cpdf-
source](https://github.com/johnwhitington/cpdf-source).

------
makapuf
I guess caradoc forks a lot. ( sorry non French readers. And French readers
also)

~~~
cm3
Is a translation possible?

~~~
gkya
Maybe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caradoc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caradoc)

~~~
mercurial
More like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaamelott](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaamelott)

